# My 50 Euro reef in progress



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

These are pictures of my adventure to the bright side:
This pic is with the Mh /compact flouesent fixture: this fixture is for sale for $150 new condition









This is with my new Beams work reef bright light with a dual coralife T5 fixture:









This is the Aqua- Nova filter I am using nice and big and full of live rock rubble, top tray has Purigen and Rowa Phos bags housed in it.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

cool. cant wait to see a few fish in their


----------

